# Looking for foals to paint!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

So i recently got a pad of 12X12'' canvas paper and broke it in with these two paintings 














I was happily given permission to paint the lovely palomino filly and am now on a foal kick! The only thing is that i dont have many really nice pictures.
So... i was wondering if any of you have any to donate? My only requirements be that they are *good, clear & focused*. Preferably foals, but might consider a nice headshot of a grown horse as well if it strikes my artistic fancy :wink:
I'd like to do it in a similar way as the palomino filly. A close up so that the horse takes up most of the paper..

*I MAY NOT GET TO PAINT THEM ALL!* I still have several commissions to get through so _please dont feel offended if i do not choose your pic!_ 
Thank-you to any who enter pictures.
They will of course be for sale and if i choose to paint your picture you can contact me if interested!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a large number of American Saddlebred/Welsh Pony foals at various ages (most of them under 4 months old, as young as a few hours). Here are a couple of my favorites. I could try and get you some more if you would like. 

My apologies for the rails... I take pictures at a local breeder's (who owns the foals), and since I know little-or-nothing about the foal and it's mother, I prefer to stay safely out of mom's reach (especially with the really young ones). 

The pictures are a tad grainy, but that is the product of a dark barn. (The further in I go, the grainier they got D: ). 










Mom grooming the foal.
Headshot; a couple months old.
Sniffy sniff.
Streetttcch! (Same filly as above.)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww! sweet pics! Love that 2nd one


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 19, 2011)

This is my favorite picture of my mare when she was a foal  Use it if you wish, but you won't hurt my feelings if you don't want to! I like to show her off anyhow lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Latte and Frappe. latte's the silver bay miniature, Frappe's the pinto shetland/mini


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice! Minis are SO adorable


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here area few of mine


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

These are a few of my favorites of Rain from last year. You've probably already seen them...

I just love her sweet face!





















Ms. Bad attitude!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ha ha that last one is priceless _dee_!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great work! Feel free to use my newest guy, Merit.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

She was going through a phase where she was challenging everyone and everything. I'm glad it didn't last very long - and _really_ glad that her momma wouldn't let her give a human any guff!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

possible head shots, only if it strikes your fancy! my guys and gals are nothing special but sometimes they know how to take a picture!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great guys! *BUMP*
Should be able to start something today, once i get the house all cleaned :lol:
I also dont mind doing head shots here and there. Paints are my favorites but i also love palominos & buckskins. Again, they just have to be nice & sharp photos.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Heres a some photos of a PMU foal I used to train at a rescue, and I almost adopted her.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My horse lives on a breeding farm, so there are usually plenty of foals/young horses around, unfortunately I haven't really taken too many pictures of them. I have a couple of Whisper as a baby though:














And now, as a two year old(I know you said foals, but I think she's prettier now than she was as a foal)


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is Gabriella when she was little.








And this is Dakota Gabriellas half brother.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

How about a zebra foal? Or head shot?  Sorry there's so many, I wanted to give you a choice:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The zebra ones are so nice 
_omgpink _your pics arent coming through! Maybe try posting again..


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ never mind omgpink, they came through now:wink: beautiful mare by the way!
Here's a quick one i did. It got crummy out this afternoon so i came inside and just drew this one up.
I've got about 5 more sheets left in this pad, but will hopefully be getting another soon..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awwww, I love it! 

Wish I had artistic ability like that....my 5 yr old daughter can draw better than I can :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that painting is gorgeous!


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

here is muy brother foal hammer

























































hope u like him


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

whoa that's a great one!! There is a SUPER cute colt at the barn where I ride (well he's almost 2 now but I have some pics of when he was like a week old) so I can post some pics of him later if you'd like.. He's ADORABLE!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He's gorgeous  Love the markings & the blue eyes!
Here's another i finished today :wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

aww that's so cute!!


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> He's gorgeous  Love the markings & the blue eyes!
> Here's another i finished today :wink:


thank you feel free to use him, if you do my brother will get nuts he is his lil boy, and he is a sweetheart


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Are you still looking for foals to paint?
If so, here's our guy, Havok.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i love that name; Havok!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lilruffian, that is amazing!! Can I use it as my desktop wallpaper?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

GREAT WORK!! I was on a foal drawing craze a while ago as well! Check out my drawings on my thread LR, and see what you think of them 
It is called "Im on a foal drawing craze" Or womthing like that


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ you sure can _equiniphile_ 
^ Thanks, i'll be sure to take a look _PintoTess!_


----------



## YoungCowgirl (May 7, 2011)

Subbing  Your paintings are amazing!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> i love that name; Havok!


Unfortunately, his name suits him. He is quite the handful.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i admire your work so much but unforunatly have no foals  do you have any other threads for art?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ I thought you had one of Moo Moo when she was little?


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a head shot


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a few if you'd like to try any of them 

You're artwork is beautiful <3



















5


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very lovely photos. I really like the one of the foal & mare running 

^^^^Yes _Marlea Warlea_, i do have another thread. It's called Wildest Art Journal.. Here's a link  http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/wildest-art-journal-61297/


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thought i'd have a little fun with this one, since the action shots were so cute 
Got 4 more sheets so i'm still picking through you guys'!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh my gosh those are SO cute!!!


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

thats absolutely awsome my brother will go nutsss


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

and ye he went nutzzz lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> ^^ I thought you had one of Moo Moo when she was little?


 
oh yeah!!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I would love to see this pic of my girl Millie drawn. Sorry its so big for some reason it wouldn't let me make it smaller.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She's so sweet _Crossover_!
And i love the mini of yours _Marlea _
Still picking through photos & i should be able to start another this weekend. I'm really getting a kick out of painting foals on this paper. I've only got 4 sheets left but i think i will have to buy some more!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Those pics are so cool! I am a fan of your art.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

This is Caddo at a day old. It is by far one of my favorites of him.


----------

